# Trout fishing



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

We went fishing with the kingfish and that was bad news for the trout.....

Here is my biggest fish of the day (5 lb) along with an example of the average fish in our catch.....


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Here is brandon (outfishing28) with another large trout and a nice slot red.....










My wife was thrilled when we showed up with 19 large trout and a redfish to clean in the sink with the electric carving set.....










You like how we put our hand to show scale as if you didn't know the size of a kitchen sink??? Those fish were delicious too. I sauteed 4 fillets in a wine/mushroom reduction and baked 4 others. The rest are in the freezer. Very tasty fish.

I'd like to thank the kingfish for taking us fishing. He refused to be photographed for this thread due to being wanted in 6 states. (just kidding wayne)


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

actually he is wanted in 9 states and four countries



busciut eater


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

I pulled his record.




Busciut Eater


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Hard to believe where they're catching fish these days....


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Now thats funny


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

man thats an impressive catch. i guess you were back in the creeks and not the surf? artificial or live bait?


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

We fished artificial. They were not caught in the surf....


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

and they only took us all night to fillet their asses, but oooh were the so damn good, good call on the sauce sativa


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Great job Dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to hit it....just over a month away (if we get the house hunting done quick enough)


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Great job! Looks like you all had fun! I can't believe he let out another secret spot. Remember to show that spot to a fellow Tennessean when I come back!

Britt


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Singletjeff said:


> Great job Dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to hit it....just over a month away (if we get the house hunting done quick enough)


Looking forward to going fishing when you get here....

"Great job! Looks like you all had fun! I can't believe he let out another secret spot. Remember to show that spot to a fellow Tennessean when I come back!"


Fellow Tennessean??? Just because my wife and sister went to college there doesn't make me a tennessean does it??? Just follow the bait... Those fish had bellies full of 1"-2" shrimps. It WAS fun


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

surfsidesativa said:


> Fellow Tennessean??? Just because my wife and sister went to college there doesn't make me a tennessean does it??? Just follow the bait... Those fish had bellies full of 1"-2" shrimps. It WAS fun



If you spend any amount of time here then you are fortunate and blessed enough to be able to call yourself a Tennessean!

Britt


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

You know, I had an old Command Sergeant Major who used to walk around the hallway with a big fat stick and hit me in the head with it.....he was from kingsport, does that make me a Tennessean LOL


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Fine looking Trout there my friend. You're right they are one of if not the most tastiest creatures caught in salt water.

Is that 5 lb.er a citation in SC like it would be here in Va. or do you guys need one bigger ??


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

Singletjeff said:


> You know, I had an old Command Sergeant Major who used to walk around the hallway with a big fat stick and hit me in the head with it.....he was from kingsport, does that make me a Tennessean LOL


No that just makes you a guy that got hit in the head by a Tennessee ******* from Kingsport. Ha. I can say that cause im from Kingsport also. and believe me we have a few ******** up here but its still a great place to live.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

jay b said:


> Fine looking Trout there my friend. You're right they are one of if not the most tastiest creatures caught in salt water.
> 
> Is that 5 lb.er a citation in SC like it would be here in Va. or do you guys need one bigger ??


I have no idea what a citation fish is. How do I find out about citation fish?


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*citation*

I know NC does citation fish and i think Florida. In our area The Grand Strand Fishing Rodeo recognizes exceptional fish and awards prizes monthly, from April to October. The SCDNR does have a master angler program in effect and their may be other state programs. The NC program recognizes outstanding catches by species and how and where caught or released, They send you a, suitable for framing certificate, identifing your proweress. Pretty nice, and a fine day fishing, if I may say so myself..........Kingfish

Wanted in all gulf and Atlantic states  ....to fish with


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

kingfish said:


> I know NC does citation fish and i think Florida. In our area The Grand Strand Fishing Rodeo recognizes exceptional fish and awards prizes monthly, from April to October. The SCDNR does have a master angler program in effect and their may be other state programs. The NC program recognizes outstanding catches by species and how and where caught or released, They send you a, suitable for framing certificate, identifing your proweress. Pretty nice, and a fine day fishing, if I may say so myself..........Kingfish
> 
> Wanted in all gulf and Atlantic states  ....to fish with


Well, that explains why I didn't find anything about SC citation fish.... I've had trout 3 out of the last 4 nights. Those fish are just a notch below pomp and one above flounder on the tastiness scale


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> If you spend any amount of time here then you are fortunate and blessed enough to be able to call yourself a Tennessean!
> 
> Britt



Is tennessee even still a state? I though The United Stated of America booted their asses years ago.


Busciut Eater


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

and by the way, who is that sexy guy with the redfish above, mmmnnnn he looks almost as delicious as the fish


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

outfishin28 said:


> Is tennessee even still a state? I though The United Stated of America booted their asses years ago.
> 
> 
> Busciut Eater





outfishin28 said:


> and by the way, who is that sexy guy with the redfish above, mmmnnnn he looks almost as delicious as the fish



hmmmmmm..... and this is coming from the guy that said he caught the huge catfish with a ball in it's mouth that's been floating around the internet for years!    Guess I will have to agree with sativa on this one! 

Britt


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Damn Britt, why you gotta do my fishin' buddy that way


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

If you give it you have to be able to take it, right?!?!    

No harm meant, just joking around. I guess sarcasm and joking do not transfer very well on screen. I even tried to add smileys this time! Oh well, guess I will just stick to posting the occasional report and 'good job' replies.

Britt


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*Biscuit Eater*



outfishin28 said:


> and by the way, who is that sexy guy with the redfish above, mmmnnnn he looks almost as delicious as the fish



You been in them biscuits again!


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

outfishin28 said:


> Is tennessee even still a state? I though The United Stated of America booted their asses years ago.
> 
> 
> Busciut Eater


Oh man your not still mad that the Vols beat the Gamecocks are you


----------



## baylovers (Sep 27, 2006)

*great catch!*

impressive school you have ther, dan!! i gotta get my lazy ass back out there.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

baylovers said:


> impressive school you have ther, dan!! i gotta get my lazy ass back out there.


thank you. Lets fish Pawleys one of these days... I love north inlet for big flounder. That current is so strong that you need a brick to hold bottom


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

kooler said:


> Oh man your not still mad that the Vols beat the Gamecocks are you


After they beat Clemson, I could care less who they even play, I just love shovin that in the faces of all my friends that live in Clemson. Lets GO WVU! ! ! !


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Looks like it's going to be perrtty for a couple of days... Anyone want to fish? Robert-delete some of you PMs man... 

Got the itch for some more trout


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Deleted Bro.... I am in continuing education all week for Real Estate, that takes care of my week. 8am-4:30pm beleive me I would rather be anywhere else brother. I know they are on fire in the creeks too.

I might be able to crank out a trip on Sat....


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Saturday, check.... I'll make sure to make some room in the freezer, sharpen the fish cleaning knife and buy some lemmons


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great job guys*

Congrats on the catch.


----------

